# Assorted tropical bugs



## orionmystery (May 14, 2014)

Sleeping bee (Genus: Amegilla; sub-genus: Glossamegilla - info credit: Zestin Soh and Doug Yanega). Selangor, 
Malaysia.


Sleeping Bee IMG_9783 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


Emerging cicada. Quite a common sight in the forest at night.


Emerging cicada IMG_0737 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


I thought it was an ant until I checked it out via my macro lens . Nymphs of Leptoderes (leaf mimic katydid)?. Perhaps Leptoderes ornatipennis?


Ant-mimic katydid IMG_9952 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


Snake-mimic caterpillar? Sphingidae -Eupanacra sp. - ID suggested by Roger Kendrick.  Selangor, Malaysia. 


Ant-mimic katydid Snake-mimic caterpillar IMG_0618 stk copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr




Snake-mimic caterpillar IMG_0606 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


Tiger Beetle. Cylindela (Verticina) versicolor (Macleay, 1825) - IDed by Hideo Akiyama . Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia. 


Cylindela (Verticina) versicolor IMG_0164 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


Bee-mimic moth? When I first saw it, I thought it was a stingless bee (Tetrigona sp.). Family: Sesiidae - Tribe: Melittia (suggested by Vlada Hula). Selangor, Malaysia.


Bee-mimic moth IMG_9769 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


----------



## CoBilly (May 19, 2014)

Awesome, just like always


----------



## IzzieK (May 19, 2014)

These are all good ones! Reminds me of a friend who does these kind of shots...what lens did you used on these shots? Just curious...I still have my beetle in the fridge cooling off. He is still alive and I am getting some weird looks from  hubby as to why it is there...


----------



## khaosphotography (May 25, 2014)

Really nice looks beautiful


----------



## orionmystery (May 26, 2014)

IzzieK said:


> These are all good ones! Reminds me of a friend who does these kind of shots...what lens did you used on these shots? Just curious...I still have my beetle in the fridge cooling off. He is still alive and I am getting some weird looks from  hubby as to why it is there...



Thanks Izziek. All taken with a tamron 60mm. 



khaosphotography said:


> Really nice looks beautiful



Thanks khaosphotography.



CoBilly said:


> Awesome, just like always



Thank you, CoBilly!


----------



## baturn (May 26, 2014)

Great stuff! #1 is outstanding.


----------



## orionmystery (May 27, 2014)

baturn said:


> Great stuff! #1 is outstanding.



Thank you, Brian!


----------

